
Tesla touchscreen wiper controls land driver with fine after crash - LinuxBender
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-53666222
======
nabla9
Putting too much controls into touchscreen is horrible fad in automotive UI
design. It makes the car look good and feel clean and modern, but the looks
have negative effect to usability.

Physical knobs and leavers provide best haptic feedback and people can learn
to use them with little distractions.

------
theandrewbailey
This is another example of why replacing tactile controls in cars is a bad
idea.

------
justinclift
Already submitted, and on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24060100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24060100)

